# Transfert Outlook 2011 Mac vers Mail



## Thevlg44 (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
je souhaiterais savoir comment qu'on effectue un transfert des dossiers mail de outlook 2011 mac vers Apple mail?
Merci.
Je possède un mac book air version 10.7.5 Mac os x


----------



## Aliboron (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

La solution (souvent) la plus simple consiste à faire une petite recherche, dans la mesure où il n'est pas rare que d'autres se soient déjà trouvés confrontés à une situation plus ou moins similaire. Comme par exemple dans ce fil.


----------



## Thevlg44 (20 Décembre 2012)

Il n'existe aucun logiciel pour faire la conversion en mbox car quand je glisse mes dossiers sur mon bureau cela ne marche pas.
Il faut que je glisse un par un les messages, est ce normal?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------

Meme apres les avoir gliser un par un je sais pas comment les integrer dans Apple mail


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 dans Mail, essaie dans la barre de menu : fichier / importer des boites aux lettres.


----------



## Thevlg44 (20 Décembre 2012)

Oui j'ai essayé mais il demande le logiciel d'avant mais il n'y a pas outlook


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2012)

En bas de la fenêtre de choix, tu as bien "fichiers au format mbox", non ?

Or, tu as bien créé des fichiers au format mbox en glissant tes dossiers de mails en dehors de Outlook (vers le bureau par exemple).

Donc coche "fichiers au format mbox", et continue.


----------



## Thevlg44 (20 Décembre 2012)

Non quand je les ai glisser cela les a crée en .elm


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2012)

Il ne faut pas glisser les mails sur le bureau.

Il faut glisser les sous-dossiers depuis la barre latérale gauche de Outlook, vers le bureau, et alors ça crée des fichiers .mbox.

Vérification : 



Utilise le dernier niveau de dossier, juste avant les mails.


----------



## Aliboron (20 Décembre 2012)

Thevlg44 a dit:


> quand je glisse mes dossiers sur mon bureau cela ne marche pas.
> Il faut que je glisse un par un les messages, est ce normal ?


Elle est à jour (en 14.2.5, actuellement) ta version d'Outlook 2011 ?


----------



## Thevlg44 (20 Décembre 2012)

Je ne peux pas glisser le dernier dossier avant les mails sur mon bureau cela ne marche pas.
Il n'est pas mis à jour le logiciel je ne pense pas cest le 14.0.0.

Peut etre que cela a un rapport, avant javais un pc et jutilisais outlook 2007 jai acheté un mac et jai transferer via un ficheir pst tout mes dossiers sur outlook 2011 mac. Je ne sais pas si cela peut avoir un rapport.


----------



## Aliboron (20 Décembre 2012)

Thevlg44 a dit:


> Je ne peux pas glisser le dernier dossier avant les mails sur mon bureau cela ne marche pas.
> Il n'est pas mis à jour le logiciel je ne pense pas cest le 14*.0.0*.


Donc tu as l'explication ! Tu commences par faire les mises à jour (donc 14.1.0, puis 14.2.3 et enfin 14.2.5) et après tu verras bien&#8230;


----------

